# PM 727 Z Axis Power Feed



## Buggy Chief (Mar 4, 2017)

Can anyone share any information on installing (retrofit) a 727 with a z axis power feed like their 833?  I am looking for a easy solution and not one that requires a lot of rigging.  Thanks.


----------



## tweinke (Mar 5, 2017)

Haven't seen anyone do that but would think its totally possible. I would think you would need to make an adapter to put the drive gear on the z axis shaft then mount the limit switches.


----------



## TomS (Mar 5, 2017)

I took a look at the PM website and it appears that the PM-727 quill downfeed mechanism is somewhat similar to to a RF-30 clone.  Without a manual/parts diagram I can't be sure.  I'll take some pictures of my power downfeed setup and you can decide if it will work for you.  

Tom S.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the help TomS.  That would be helpful!!!


----------



## TomS (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's pictures of my RF-30 quill power downfeed.  

I used timing pulleys to drive the stock quill downfeed mechanism because I had them laying around.  You could use v-belt pulleys, chain and sprockets, gears, or whatever you can dream up.







 The motor mounting plate holes are slotted for belt tensioning.





The quill is driven by a 90 vdc, 1A, 500 rpm gear motor.  Speed is controlled by a potentiometer and control board scavenged from a treadmill.  I wired in a on-off-on switch so I can reverse feed direction.  





The motor mount is bolted to the manual downfeed housing.





The drive mechanism is engaged by tightening the drive clutch knob.  At the end of the cut release the knob and the quill retracts.  Hope this gives you some ideas for your mill.


Tom S.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks TomS for sharing.  I have seen where a lot of folks use windshield wiper motors as well.


----------



## Greebles (Mar 6, 2017)

Stefen Gotteswinter has an excellent series on adding quill PDF to his RF-45 clone which is similar to a PM-727M











-Denzil


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Greebles for sharing.  Nice video.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 7, 2017)

The posts and replies are very helpful.  Just wondering if anyone has a easy solution for the entire head z axis motor instead of cranking?  Wonder if you could adapt a x axis powered to the z axis and remove the crank handle?


----------



## TomS (Mar 7, 2017)

Buggy Chief said:


> The posts and replies are very helpful.  Just wondering if anyone has a easy solution for the entire head z axis motor instead of cranking?  Wonder if you could adapt a x axis powered to the z axis and remove the crank handle?



The PM-932 has a powered Z axis.  Perhaps Quality Machine Tools has a motor on the shelf.

Tom S.


----------



## jbolt (Mar 7, 2017)

Have you seen this thread? http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-727m-powered-z-axis.45294/

To use a power feed like on the PM-833 you would first have to determine if the stub shaft for the crank on the PM-727 is long enough and has a diameter that can adapt the power unit and bevel gear and you would need to come up with a way to bolt the power feed to the mill. This manual shows how they typically install. http://www.shars.com/media/manuals/user_manual_XYZ_shars.pdf

The PM-932 & PM-940 use a gear motor coupled directly to the Z axis lead screw on the top of the column.

I re-purposed the gear motor off my PM-932 to raise and lower the table on my heavy duty drill press. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/something-a-little-different.55567/#post-463941

Any of these methods will require some modification and fabrication of parts.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Jbolt.  I would prefer the motor that you shared the link in the Shars.  I have seed the other link, but I am not electrically inclined in the least.  I would think it would be easier to use the power feed from share.  Think I will reach out to matt.


----------



## jbolt (Mar 7, 2017)

Buggy Chief said:


> Thanks Jbolt.  I would prefer the motor that you shared the link in the Shars.  I have seed the other link, but I am not electrically inclined in the least.  I would think it would be easier to use the power feed from share.  Think I will reach out to matt.



I completely understand the electrical part. I'm the same way but I get stubborn and grind my through. The amazing help available help on this forum makes some projects possible that I would not have ever attempted on my own.

You can do better on pricing on the power feeds if you shop around you just need to know which model will be adaptable.

Definitely run it by Matt. You never know what he has in the works.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 7, 2017)

Jbolt-  Just communicated with Matt and he had a good point...the one on the 932 is 220V.  I am going to shop around as the z axis on Shars is looking good.  Need to see if it is 220 or 110.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey buddy, are you wanting to power the quill or the entire head assembly?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Lee-  I want to power the entire head.  Thanks for reaching out.  Let me know if you have any thoughts.  I know you did your 727 but not sure I am equipped to do the setup you had?


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 7, 2017)

I went through several iterations before I finally found a solution I am happy with. I'll put together some info and forward it to you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greebles (Mar 7, 2017)

Following this as I want to do the same for my PM-727M.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Lee.  That would be great.  I am starting to get tired of cranking that handle


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 7, 2017)

I know exactly ly what you mean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Mar 7, 2017)

I thought the handle cranking was a non issue when I bought my PM-727, how often could a guy have to move the head. let me tell you quite a few in one project. And it can also be an awkward reach to the handle. Powered z is in my future also.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 8, 2017)

My biggest inconvenience now is having to reach for the up/down switch.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 8, 2017)

Show off


----------

